
Show HN: A color scheme generator for uncommon colors - Jack000
https://poolors.com/
======
Jack000
just my small quarantine project. It occurred to me that there are a set of
colors that designers like to overuse, and recently there has been a design
trend of picking "ugly" or uncommon colors to stand out (eg. the dropbox re-
brand). This app basically generates color combinations that avoid the common
clusters in palette space.

the raw data for this was sourced from dribbble, here's a tensorboard
visualization:
[https://poolors.com/projector/](https://poolors.com/projector/)

the visualized data is composed of dribbble designs which predominantly uses 2
colors, forming a 6 dimensional vector space in CIE Lab colorspace. After
running t-sne for a bit, some interesting patterns emerge:
[https://imgur.com/AusbusY](https://imgur.com/AusbusY) \- there's a pretty
distinct cluster of dribbble intro shots, and to me it looks like most designs
use analogous or monochrome color schemes with little hue variation.

